# New Years resolutions



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Mice or non mice related!
Will post a few of my tommorow
But my main one is Not to drink fizzy/soda AT all


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

drink less alcohol
swear less
spend less time on the internet
might give up meat.Bit torn because I'll still have to buy and cook it.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds great! Good luck and about the Internet dont spend less time err :C


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no of course not,I like sharing time with fellow mousers and some people from here are now valued friends in my non internet life.Nice coffee and cake at the motorway services on Monday with Sarahy and Woodwitch.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Mine is to give up mc dounalds for this month then only have it occasionally. My doctor will be very happy lol.
Lose 2st in weight.
Finally put my new mouse shed up.


----------



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

focus on one thing! ( breeding the perfect mouse) instead of ten hobbies at a time!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ha ha ha make sure you keep these resolutions lol


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm taking better care of my teeth, finalizing my upgrades to the mousery, and getting my butt into and through the first half of grad school!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Im starting high school this year liek OMG lol


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Try to stop biting my nails.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I stopped that now I am growing nice long pretty nails


----------

